# Local Kamry Agents?



## johan (30/4/14)

Are any of our local vendors agents for Kamry products?


----------



## Derick (30/4/14)

We have brought Kamry in before, but alas no stock at the moment - I see they have some nice new toys that look pretty interesting.

We will probably stock them again as I like most of their products - what in particular are you looking at?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (30/4/14)

Derick said:


> We have brought Kamry in before, but alas no stock at the moment - I see they have some nice new toys that look pretty interesting.
> 
> We will probably stock them again as I like most of their products - what in particular are you looking at?



A friend still smoking tobacco pipe is looking for a K1000 e-pipe (original not the FT knock offs)


----------



## Derick (30/4/14)

johan said:


> A friend still smoking tobacco pipe is looking for a K1000 e-pipe (original not the FT knock offs)


Last I heard they had an issue with the button of the K1000 - apparently it is a bit sensitive and breaks easily if you are not careful - but will look into it - just not sure when we will do a Kamry order again - will all depend on how well our juices are received

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (30/4/14)

Thanks @Derick, I will relay the message to him and as far as your juices go, apart from the "pig" flavour I can't see why it should not fly.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## iVape (9/6/14)

johan said:


> Are any of our local vendors agents for Kamry products?


Hi, Our Kamry range, will be arriving this week. Details on our website.


----------



## johan (9/6/14)

iVape said:


> Hi, Our Kamry range, will be arriving this week. Details on our website.



Thanks my Kamry stuff already in SA Customs (my post was dated 30 April already)


----------



## Andre (9/6/14)

iVape said:


> Hi, Our Kamry range, will be arriving this week. Details on our website.


And what might your web site be?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (10/6/14)

Matthee said:


> And what might your web site be?


Think its here @johan 
http://www.ivapestore.co.za/?product_cat=e-cigarettes

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------

